# just another day in Noosa



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

It was my second trip outside in my espri, a week or so ago. I'd had a great outing scoring reasonable sized trevally and mac tuna (casting into schools of feeding fish) and a small spotty mac (trolling) and was heading back to the beach with my catch, trolling an old home-made wooden lure. I was inside the shelter of Noosa Head, passing the Boiling Pot when the lure went off. Before long, I was headed toward Double Island Point with the drag giving line smoothly. After 10min I got I stuck the gaff into this little beauty -- a 9.8kg northern bluefin tuna.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Sorry, sold it for $50 next day :wink:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Lovely fish. Great effort.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Onya maate - legend


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Wow - we are not worthy


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Top effort sunshiner, on a homemade lure as well. Gotta be proud of that one!


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Well done sunshiner. It could be time to book that return trip to Noosa.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

JUST MAGIC !!!!


----------

